# Travelling Australia



## Breaker (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have just found this wonderful site and am finding it very informing and insightful. I am originally from NZ and have moved over to Australia with my partner. We lived in Sydney for 6 months and have now moved to Melbourne. We have been here for nearly 3 months now. We are planning on doing a massive round Australia trip towards the end of next year (December). We are starting to plan it now and are just throwing some ideas together. So if anyone has any information, tips, etc please let us know. What we have brainstormed so far is that we are going to budget for about 10k Aus each, travel for about 4 - 6 months and pick up some odd jobs along the way. If anyone has done a similar trip or has any advise at all, again please let us know.

Breaker


----------

